# [eBay] Tolkien - Sagen von Mittelerde, Dia Scanner &amp; USB DVB-T Stick



## LiLaLauneBr (2. August 2011)

Nabend zusammen, ich biete bei eBay mal wieder paar Sachen an. Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert, ist der/diejenige herzlich eingeladen mit zu bieten. Es handelt sich um folgende Artikel:


J.R.R. Tolkien - Die Sagen von Mittelerde - 4 Bücher im Pappschuber
Rollei DF-S 110 Dia- & Filmscanner
Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS DVB-T USB.Stick
Terratec Cinnergy Antenna Two
Hier der Link zur Übersicht: frodob. de | eBay
Die Auktionen laufen noch bis Sonntag nachmittag.

Fragen entweder über eBay oder hier im Thread.

Gute Nacht!
LiLa


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (7. August 2011)

Hallo an alle Interessierten! Die Auktionen enden heute um 18:15 Uhr. Viel Spaß beim mitbieten!


----------

